# What to do with Clomid if Blast and Cruise?



## rayb (May 11, 2012)

I am 40, 5'10" and 170lbs with 20% BF.  Hypothetically I plan to run the following beginner cycle:

1-10 Test E 500mg/week (250mg Mon/Thursday)
1-10 HCG 500iu 2 times weekly the day before Test
1-4 Dbol 40mg/each day
1-15 Aromasin 12.5mg/every other day
PCT
12-13 Clomid 75mg/each day
14-15 Clomid 50mg/each day

Many will recognize this cycle from the sticky.

I have not started this cycle as I am working to get my BF% down to the 15% range.  However while I am working on the BF% I decided to get some blood work done as I believe I do need TRT therapy.  My question to the forum is, hypothetically, assuming I already have the required gear stated above from a trusted board sponsor and I do get TRT perscription what can I do with the Clomid?

I understand Clomid is to jump start the normal test production of the body but if I am prescribed TRT meds then that moves me into the blast and cruise category where PCT is not needed.  Can I take the Clomid during the cruise period?  Does it have a benefit to do so?  Or, am I better off shelving the Clomid for some unforseen future event.  If storage is best is there a shelf life and do storage conditions make a difference?

Thanks for the input to this scenario.  After 2+ years of monitoring the board still trying to learn.


----------



## tbird2 (May 11, 2012)

no point in using clomid if you're going to drop on trt after your blast


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2012)

Is there really any point in using the HCG either?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2012)

i have heard of people using clomid on cycle as there estrogen control i do not understand how it works for them but it does.idk.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 11, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have heard of people using clomid on cycle as there estrogen control i do not understand how it works for them but it does.idk.



ive heard people using clomid on cycle in replace of hcg to stop  balls shrinking, have been advised tro do that as of next cycle by a few people.


----------



## rayb (May 11, 2012)

Thanks tbird2 and BIGBEN2011 for the response...

SloppyJ when I researched HCG it looked to me like the overall take was 50/50 on its necessity.  Since I am a beginner I decided to include in this cycle as no one said it hurt.  Most only questioned if it was necessary.  However, I had not flipped the switch in my head to start thinking about HCG in terms of cruising.  I will reconsider using it and do some more research while dropping BF.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

tbird2 said:


> no point in using clomid if you're going to drop on trt after your blast



agreed!


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Is there really any point in using the HCG either?


YES, but only if you give a shit about your nut size or are trying to have kids at the time.
other than that no. 
I dont use it normally, but have on hrt for shits n giggles. balls plumpped up.
but I could care less. 
if anythign more risk for kids with GF, which is not the time right now.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> ive heard people using clomid on cycle in replace of hcg to stop  balls shrinking, have been advised tro do that as of next cycle by a few people.



I do not agree, and Clomid has its sides and im pritty sure liver needs to work to clear it. not as toxic as alot fo orals. but still, why add more crap long term, to your body if not needed.
ONLY thing i rec is an AI on hand. some seems to need it even on hrt, due to how there body converts things.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have heard of people using clomid on cycle as there estrogen control i do not understand how it works for them but it does.idk.



Its wont work for estrogen control.. it DONT lower estrogen.
all it will do is BLOCK it at SOME sites, like the breast.
But if your egstrogen build up, it wont stop it and may be worse letting it build while you cover up some of the effects with clomid.
GET AN AI! much better idea.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 11, 2012)

I'd save the hcg and clomid for trying to have a kid if you're interested in that. The hcg "may" come in handy one day but the clomid is pretty worthless at preventing gyno  at least for me. Trade that out for an ai and some nolva and you're G2G


----------



## Glycomann (May 11, 2012)

rayb said:


> Thanks tbird2 and BIGBEN2011 for the response...
> 
> SloppyJ when I researched HCG it looked to me like the overall take was 50/50 on its necessity.  Since I am a beginner I decided to include in this cycle as no one said it hurt.  Most only questioned if it was necessary.  However, I had not flipped the switch in my head to start thinking about HCG in terms of cruising.  I will reconsider using it and do some more research while dropping BF.



you want to use it to prevent pregnenolone deficiency in the future. your fucking balls do more than make test and wigglers.


----------



## independent (May 11, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> you want to use it to prevent pregnenolone deficiency in the future. your fucking balls do more than make test and wigglers.



This^^^  

theres a bunch more hormones they produce also that are beneficial. Ive run trt with and w/o hcg. I feel much better on hcg.


----------



## jshel12 (May 11, 2012)

could you start running hcg if you have been blasting and cruising for a couple of years without it and still have it be effective for fertility?  I only ask cause I haven't used hcg in 6 months but recently thought I should start running it again befor months turn into years and maybe I could't have another kid even if I wanted to.  Mind you I'm 29 with a 10 yeard old already so I might not want any more kids anyway.  But you never know if you meet the right girl.  I'd like the option.


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2012)

Yes you can start running hcg now and there's a good chance it will still bring back your fertility. The longer you're off it the harder it may be but I don't think you're ever too far gone to make some level of recovery given enough time on hcg. Your sperm count may never be "ideal" again but you should still be able to concieve


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2012)

just fyi i do not use clomid during cycle i was just saying some do.i only use ai while on and clomid and ai during pct.i have used hcg once at the end of cycle did not notice anything from it besides making recovery a litte faster and my balls where a little bigger.


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2012)

I've been cruising with no hcg for over a year now, my balls stay pretty normal size unless I run something really suppressive. On just 250mg test with an AI they seem pretty normal. I'm not really interested in having kids, though I'm still very young and that may change so I may regret it. At this point I don't really see myself settling down and therefore wanting kids, but I'm not naive enough to say it's not a possibility. 

I'd reccomend running hcg if you're not 100% sure and already have kids, I don't but I'm not a good role model


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 11, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I've been cruising with no hcg for over a year now, my balls stay pretty normal size unless I run something really suppressive. On just 250mg test with an AI they seem pretty normal. I'm not really interested in having kids, though I'm still very young and that may change so I may regret it. At this point I don't really see myself settling down and therefore wanting kids, but I'm not naive enough to say it's not a possibility.
> 
> I'd reccomend running hcg if you're not 100% sure and already have kids, I don't but I'm not a good role model



typical miscer


----------



## rayb (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on Clomid and HCG.  Got 3 kids and had a vesectomy so sperm is not an issue. Since I already have the HCG I will run it. As said before it does not appear to hurt.


----------



## suprfast (May 11, 2012)

Didn't use hcg on my last tren cycle and balls might have gotten a tad smaller.  just finished pct right now and maybe it's my killed libido not wanting to bang out every night but my nuts are fucking golf balls.  Until i can find a reliable sourceI'll take my chances without.  I have two kids and not looking for more.


----------

